# Stihl concrete saw ID



## psu927 (Feb 9, 2018)

Can someone tell me what model this saw is?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Stihl TS400 missing the spark plug boot cover.


----------



## psu927 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks.... worth $80 if it needs a piston and cylinder kit?


----------



## Timberjack zack (Feb 9, 2018)

psu927 said:


> Thanks.... worth $80 if it needs a piston and cylinder kit?


Yes 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 10, 2018)

psu927 said:


> Thanks.... worth $80 if it needs a piston and cylinder kit?



Ask $100 if you are selling and pay $75 if you are buying. 
When picking a piston and cylinder for that saw, opt for Hyway. That's what the local Stihl dealership uses on concrete saws when OE is not available anymore or the owner wants to save money. Better quality than no-name eBay specials and not much pricier.
Avoid Chicom air filters like the plague: they kill more concrete saws than anything else.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 12, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Ask $100 if you are selling and pay $75 if you are buying.
> When picking a piston and cylinder for that saw, opt for Hyway. That's what the local Stihl dealership uses on concrete saws when OE is not available anymore or the owner wants to save money. Better quality than no-name eBay specials and not much pricier.
> Avoid Chicom air filters like the plague: they kill more concrete saws than anything else.



Air filters kill them slowly, straight gas kills most of ours quickly. For some reason guys will go out of their way for the 5 gal can of straight gas that's on the other side of the site rather than use the 2.5 gal can of mix sitting right next to the saw that is clearly labeled as mixed gas.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 13, 2018)

ironman_gq said:


> Air filters kill them slowly, straight gas kills most of ours quickly. For some reason guys will go out of their way for the 5 gal can of straight gas that's on the other side of the site rather than use the 2.5 gal can of mix sitting right next to the saw that is clearly labeled as mixed gas.



Your crew keeps on straight gassing your cutoff saws? We have the solution for you: http://www.dolmar.de/produkte/trennschleifer/pc7614v/index.html
They'll start using premix in it like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 14, 2018)

Conquistador3 said:


> Your crew keeps on straight gassing your cutoff saws? We have the solution for you: http://www.dolmar.de/produkte/trennschleifer/pc7614v/index.html
> They'll start using premix in it like there is no tomorrow!



I've got a pallet of melted down cutoff saws that died due to straight gas, they're usually pretty well burned up in general by the time that happens. We cut a lot of steel with them and things tend to get hot, doesn't pay to pay a guy $65/hr to rebuild a saw so we just strip parts off of them as necessary to keep the others going. Lots of broken shrouds and handles.


----------

